# Underweight 1 yr old



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

My boy Flint just turned a year old, and was doing really great weight-wise until just recently. I just noticed this week that his spine is very pronounced, I can count 4 vertebrae. He is quite active, and very healthy otherwise, but I just don't know what to do about his weight. I know that Vs are usually on the thin side, but this seems extreme. 

I feed him Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice dry dog food.

He gets 5-6 scoops a day. Sometimes he doesn't eat it all, though, so he'll just get the first 3 (his breakfast), which is just left down all day for him to eat if he's hungry. 

I have an appointment with the vet this week, but I was just wondering if there is something I am missing or should be doing.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You're right... you shouldn't be able to see his vertebrae. For a quick fix, you can mix him up a couple of batches of RBD's famous Satin Balls. Rod has a great tutorial on his blog, with pictures and all:

http://www.redbirddog.blogspot.ca/search?q=Satin+balls

It's not uncommon for Vizslas to be picky eaters. You can search around until you find just the right food that he really loves (always buy the small size, in case he doesn't really love it). 

Also, it's okay to tantalize him with eating incentives. It only takes a little bit to perk up a dog's interest, what with having such a sensitive sniffer. 

Try adding a little bit of low sodium chicken broth to his food. Try adding about an ounce of high-quality lean protein, like beef chicken, or fish... whatever you had for dinner. It's okay.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He might just need a higher protein food to put weight on him.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

We have always put in a little hot water into Berk's kibble to soften it up, just as hot as the sink water will get. I think it brings out the smells (and probably flavors) and who wouldn't like a warm meal? 

A couple weeks ago he wasnt too into eating his normal breakfast so we switched food flavors (TOTW Puppy) and added a few supplements. Green Dog Naturals whole dog daily in each of his two meals which has a little chicken flavor in it, a joint supplement granule, and flax seed granule (supposedly tasteless). It creates kind of a sauce when we add the hot water in there, he loves it. We haven't had any eating problems since.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is often too thin. We add fish/ meat, eggs, veggies, and yogurt to his food. Also supplement with raw food and he gets peanut butter Kongs. Chase's weight fine so far. We give him a little meat and egg to get his digestive system used to it but he's a much better eater than Miles.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Number 1 No hate facts

Cheap hamburger : almost zero whole foods values , has low protein and tons of artery reducing fats and will upset the gut and digestion system

choice 0 over tons of great lean giving protein choices 

If your a earned food eater/ clean foods no processed crappers the correct foods your main staple daily lifestyle choices and you grab fast foods due to time or last resort or a cheap burger almost any one humans and dogs will cramp or even get the bloating blues and fast.

Making IBS by choices

None use (Veg oils) Bigger junk in the trunk and will increase core inflammation and will raise blood pressure levels year and data pre civil wars worse junk

and will raise blood fat fast fact 

Grab a Olive oils branch or 3 you think ;D

To gain muscle and speeds You needs greens, pro and pre boitics and digestive enzymes grade 1 to process and use all your food choices to the blood levels and cell support

The Vizsla is a quick moving fast thinking mate with great skills why reduce there DNA?

The correct multi foods a win and add moisture to all the mix making kibble grab and impregnate all your core vits and supplements going in 

then a top proven kibble, lean free grazing birds chicken, turkey, ducks, liver sweet potatoes fine no roids no pens , buffalo, elk, moose Salmon in truck loads

the list is endless

The Core the gut and how great your personal food choices are digested processing all fats, carb's, proteins and controlling sugar levels make great body's and choices and Mates.

Staging many meals over a 16 hour run of high food values every 4 to 5 hours can help support lean muscle as well and control all sugar spikes and glucose levels

A meat ball is made for satin ;D 

free will free choices not hype low valued processed bags and the more marketing $ does not increase the values it just lightens your own back pocket

grown foods , hunted and fished foods hold 10x the values over man in the bag or the can

Omega 3 a core saver and body inflammation proven reducer such as Krill of fresh salmon oils and cold pressed flax seed cannot be defeated or disputed

Unless your Satin meat balls ;D or head' 

A choice not a chance

everyone have a better then blessed day

smile miles for less 

We care for your core


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Flint, we're dealing with the same thing over here with Haeden. When we were on vacation he wasn't very interested in his food (I assume the heat had something to do with it) so he would eat maybe 1 meal a day of 1.5 cups of food and pick at it through the day vs the 3 cups we offer him. We feed Taste of the Wild and mix in either a TOTW or EVO wet food that we alternate to keep him interested. For the most part he digs into his food but typically doesn't finish the bowl and walks away with half of it left, then he'll finish it later that day. Typically Haeden is 51 lbs and looks exactly how a V should, but after a week or two of picky eating he's down to probably 47 lbs and you can see 4 vertebrae.

It's pretty frustrating to rotate foods, mix in foods to supplement, offer special mixes, etc and still not get the dog to eat but I've found it's all a cycle. After a few weeks of picky eating his appetite kicks back up and he's eating his 3 cups a day. On days when he seems extra hungry we'll let him eat more throughout the day. Things will even themselves out over time but Vs do seem to go through a cycle of not eating a ton, then eating normal again and getting back up to weight. If he really cuts back on his eating and goes a day or two without eating then I'd be worried, or if he seems to be acting weird. You know your pup so you have to watch to see if he seems to not be himself or if he seems to have zero appetite.

Personally I've never used the satin balls with our boy as I don't like the idea of feeding him raw meat, although I know many do it simply a personal preference not to. I opt to try different proteins (always TOTW brand) in Haeden's food and find new wet foods to mix in to keep him interested. It isn't uncommon for us to have more than one bag of food or more than one wet food open at a time to keep Mr. Picky interested. I would look at www.dogfoodadvisor.com to make sure you have him on a food with a higher protein level and that is rated highly to ensure he's getting necessary nutrients when he does eat. I have also found that having some boiled chicken or browned beef in the fridge to mix in at any given time doesn't hurt. Best of luck getting Flint back on a good eating schedule. If you find any secrets along the way that seem to work with him please share


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

These words match a higher education of care 

God Bless Dr. Becker the truth the light chaser and does not fear hate

She gives and shares protecting the core due She cares more then most.

and her breath is sweet ;D

She eats clean exercises and protects Her Core 


http://youtu.be/Xbt7sL31PYc


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/tw3hGIn3gEo


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

http://youtu.be/zdDPi-1Yjy0


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Why fear it

the Light is clear

Make it better

they earn it

and debates few just weaker hate and behind the 8 ball

Most is a fake

sharing caring more then most and risking

We love Female Warriors

her wars come within Her Core and education earned not a sell out

not just words and over processed foods and worse then goof Vets the norm they learn and open there minds to issues 40 years ago

note her words on Fear from vets for marketing

tricks are for kids ;D

make it a better day for less and Your Mates 


http://youtu.be/wesD_nPJ_M0


----------

